# Where Do You Develop Your Film?



## guajero (Oct 21, 2010)

If you don't develop your own film, where do you take it to get processed? Do you use a minilab or a pro lab? 
I've been collecting lab info and adding them to a directing at Photomfa.com .

Thanks

Gordon


----------



## Ron G (Oct 22, 2010)

I use Walgreens but would use another if I was made aware that it might be better for the same price etc.Walgreens uses the Noritsu scanners which cost big bucks and have the ability to do high resolution scans,not to say that the do them all the time but they could if they had a reason to.
I tried CVS and was not happy with the workmanship....water spots,fingerprints etc.
The sales/techs or whatever you call them are not knowledgeable and exist to process the film/sell you something.More often than not the film comes back with the strips cut on an angle or in many cases cut when you tell them not to and on and on.I realize this can vary from store to store but I have my own film scanner and since I can batch scan it is nice to have the film intact so I can start the scanner and walk away if I choose to.Ron G


----------



## Orrin (Oct 22, 2010)

Northern Nevada still has one full service camera store with locations in both Reno & Carson City.  They do my film and provide 6 megapixel (3072x2048) scans on Noritsu equipment.


----------



## JasonFox (Oct 23, 2010)

I have gotten good results from York Photo.  Although lately it seems their service has slowed down.


----------

